# kribensis in tanks



## hjbfish (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I was thinking of getting a Juwel Rekord 600 aquarium which is 60 litres.

Is this a good tank for tropical and is it noisy?

Would having a pair of kribensis in there with kuhli loaches and freahswater mussels be ok?

I will cycle the tank and also have redmoor root wood in it and pea sized gravel.

It will also have numerous caves and rocks!

Thanks! :fish: :dancing:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No idea about kribensis this is the Tang cichlid area. Not my thing.

You could for sure have mini Tang cichlids in there.

exLamprologus' brevis pair or exLamprologus' similis 1 male and 1-3 females or exLamprologus multifasciatus 1 male and 1-3 females.

Maybe a few (none Tang) dither fish too.

But to be honest these pre setups are way way overpriced for what they are.
Join your local fishclub and you can get hold of 36"x12"x15" tank heater stat and filter for a fraction of the cost of this tiny set up.


----------



## hjbfish (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok

I will research these tangs and thanks for replying! :thumb:


----------

